# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nyberg C02 method?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Anybody know anything about this DIY C02 method? Anybody using it?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Anybody know anything about this DIY C02 method? Anybody using it?


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's what I got off the web.

1 cup sugar per 2 litres of water--use tank water
1-2 tsp protein drink mix
(optional) 1 tsp ammonium sulfate or 1 T of mollasses (or both)
1 tsp baking soda
yeast from previous mix (or 1/4 tsp yeast)

Reuse the yeast from the bottom each time.

I'd just refilled my containers when I ran across it, so I'll be trying it next time.

For the Hagen
sugar to fill line is 1/3 cup (I'm using dark brown sugar--which has mollasses)
water to 2nd fill line (just under 2 cups)
1/4 tsp yeast (will see if there's old to use in the bottom)
up to 1 tsp baking soda
I'm going to try 3/4 tsp of the protein mix. I'll report back if I see any difference from regular DIY. I'd already started using the brown sugar. Bubble rate seems faster than with white sugar and more consistant for the life of the mix.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I use it and I love it. The tank that I entered in the AGA used this method (but now it is pressurized). I don't use the old tank water for it though, I've found it can introduce bad bacteria to it and I had a weird "giant BloB episode where the mix all bubbled up and became jelly like (I don't use gelatin). I also add sometimes a bit of juice (but not OJ for the bacteria reason also) like Ocean Spray cranberry juice, so the end result smells so much better. Also, renewing the DiY batches means the co2 is zooming along much more quickly than using new batches every time. I usually do it at lights out and it is zooming again by lights on. 

I also have my own method of making the bottles that is simple, doesn't involve siliconing anything, and pretty much fool proof.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

How do you make the bottles? I've been using the little hagen bottles, but would probably be happier with big ones on my larger tank (I should go pressurized, but had a bad experience with it a long time ago).


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I knew you'd ask that! I'm at work, and I keep forgetting the name of the part, but I'll try to remember. I had a thought, and I went to the plumbing dept of Lowe's until I found what I wanted.

I use a big plastic bottle - preferable a juice bottle (not OJ), and either drill a hole or use a drill bit and just punch a hole through (it isn't hard, I can even spin the drill bit around in my hand to put the hole in). The hole has got to be smaller than the part: A-86 or A-85 1/8" x 1/4" hose barb adapter. It's a brass thingie with a hose barb sticking up that you would attach the air tube to. You would shove the thing through the hole you drill in the cap with the base inside and the barb sticking up. The pressure of the Co2 will keep the base snug against the cap and you will not need to silicone it. Just make sure to push it up as snug as you can first. They work extremely well, and are only a dollar/couple of dollars (can't remember).

This is what it sort of looks like:

http://www.aedmotorsport.com/Fragola/HoseBarbAdapters.html

(did a quick search of the web).

Use that and you are good to go - no time to wait for silicone to dry, no need for good DIY techniques. Just poke a hole, shove, and it works.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Opps the brand name of the part at lowes is WATTS. So, it is WATTS part A-86 or WATTS part A-85, hose barb adapter (something like I.D. to M.I.P, 1/8" to 1/4"), make sure you get the right size, the 1/8 to 1/4" 

Also, you can connect two of the bottles together with a T Barb for more Co2 (that's what I do). I do not have a gas separator bottle, but I leave a good amount of room at the top for bubbling -- so the bigger the bottle, the better.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks! I'm printing this out. Hubby will be tickled to have an excuse to go on a treasure hunt at the hardware store.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

what does the protein mix and the ammonium sulfate do? Where do I get them?


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Robert, the protein mix and the yeast nutrient (Ammonium Sulfate) give extra nutrients to the yeasties. Protein mix can be found at most healthfood stores (body building drink mixes), I found Spiruteen to work really well, but it was more expensive == so now I use Atkins Advantage which was $8.00 for a large carton in the grocery store. Soy flour is said to work as well. Ammonium Sulfate may be available in other places, but I got it at a beer/wine supply company as "Yeast nutrient."


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's the thread where I found it at APC http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3858. Here's the link to the powerpoint on it http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/Nyberg_yeast.ppt I gather any kind of protein drink mix will work. I found lactose free, soy based slimfast on clearance. I'm going to try that. My understanding is that yeast goes through 2 different processes and those of us using sugar are only tapping into one of them. The protein and mollasses or ammonium sulfate are to be able to use the other type of yeast process--which is supposed to be better.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you ladies. Piscesgirl, you sound like you have been doing it longer than Cheryl, what kind of results are you seeing compared to other DIY C02 recipes?


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Robert - there is no comparison...the Nyberg recipe produces much more/faster DIY co2 production than just sugar/water/yeast. Plus, the yeast is kept alive (I always renew the mix as soon as it starts to slow down). Renewing is just pouring out all the mix in the bottle, but leaving the yeast at the bottom -- then adding the rest of the ingredients except for yeast. The Co2 is zooming again by lights on (I do it at lights out). Usually I keep renewing, only adding new yeast if something seems funky/bacteria/smell, etc. 

It will have a foamy layer at top, so don't worry about that. 

I'm not particularly one for measuring, so I just really pour the sugar in, pour the water in, spoon in the protein mix, etc.


----------

